

Request HN: Mentor/motivator (Give me something to work for) - withoutfriction

I am extremely eager to work on my own projects, and with some meta-cognition (outsmarting myself) I have realized that I will be better able to work on the things that make a difference if I have some people I can talk to about my endeavors because I really don't like disappointing people.<p>If you can spare 10 minutes a week, it would be great to have someone I could contact for support (possibly starting with email and maybe moving to Skype), doing things like talking about what I have accomplished, struggled with, where I wasted time, etc.<p>Otherwise, just reply below and motivate me and everyone else using whatever means you choose (for example, listening to E.S. Posthumus - Arise gives me a nice boost)<p>Contact me at hn@withoutfriction.com, or reply below in this thread
======
yoseph
WithoutFriction,

At one stage or another, you will disappoint people. Find a way to get over
it.

If you need to go over what you've accomplished, struggled with, etc, try
doing a stream of consciousness. Open Word and just start typing. Don't stop
until 30 minutes is up. Even if you're literally typing, "I'm writing this
stupid sentence" over and over again, it doesn't matter. The words will come.

A stream of consciousness will help clarify your thoughts and help you realize
what motivates you.

------
raquo
Seeing my product used motivates me the most, even if it's only a handful of
beta testers. Pushing updates that improve the experience is even more
satisfying. I would say, get something out of the door asap and make it easy
to give you feedback right from within your app/service.

